# Big Jon electric planer board reels



## Cramer (May 25, 2012)

I have 2 Big Jon electric planer board reels with switches for sale. Used about 30 trips this season and Brandon new this spring. Both spooled wit #800 lb Spectra braid planer board line.
Rushsylvania Ohio will meet within a reasonable distance and in the Port Clinton area every weekend.
937-935-1276 call or text.
$700























Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------

